# Craftsman name



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

With Stanley Black & Decker buying the Craftsman name, how will that effect the lawn tractors?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've read that some speculate that the quality will go down, but others say it won't. One of the more promising notes is that if Stanley Black and Decker get their ducks in a row, these Craftsman lawn and garden tractors could be more readily available in big box stores like Lowes and Home Depot rather than trying to find a Sears that was still open , like it has been in the past. Who Knows, it might work out!


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

I bought a Stanley shop vac, stainless steel and all........super noisy and poor suck! I call it JUNK! Maybe B&D will improve, they used to be top-of-the-line, not anymore. It's a guessing game, my (expensive)Milwaukee recip saw has a weak blade jaw and the little tab on their blades bends easy. Must try taking it back....


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

B&D sure has alot of skillets in the fire. I dont know how they keep up with anything. I know dewalt is still really good, and they own it to. I guess we will know soon enough.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Husqvarna builds some of the Craftsman tractors. I wonder if that will change to.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Craftsman is now exclusive to Lowes.......and we are selling a very good margin of them


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Lowes here sells Kolbolt tools, plus some lower price stuff, are all Lowes stores going to sell Craftsman tools and are they the same quality? I have Craftsman tools I bought over 50 years ago and their still in good shape. Broke a breaker bar and they replaced it no questions asked. Hope all works out. PJ


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Depending on the market, yes, all the lowes stores should have already or has been slowly receiving craftsman tools


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Will Lowes honor Craftsman warranties from Sears?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Insofar as I've heard, if it's Craftsman, they are warranted anywhere that sells them.



bbirder said:


> Will Lowes honor Craftsman warranties from Sears?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here in my neck of the woods, all those tool warranties that Home Depot has are handled either through the tool website (lifetime batteries) or through maintenance deals with local repair shops.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Lowes is not currently handling warranty on craftsman tools, website for craftsman/sear only.....and all the craftsman tools we carry, wrenches screwdrivers and socket sets come from china, only the tool boxes are usa made now


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sears has American made Craftsman screwdrivers.


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

Lowes now has a craftsman drill made in USA. SBD is building 2 large plants to start production on hand tools in USA.


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

New Craftsmen Lawn Tractors at Lowes look nice.


----------

